# Tipps zum Kauf eines Gaming-PCs



## pekoms (18. Mai 2022)

Mein Geburtstag steht vor der Tür und mein Laptop is https://19216811.cam/  t fast tot. Meine Eltern haben zugestimmt, mir beim Kauf eines Tower-PCs zu meinem Geburtstag zu helfen. Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich nehmen soll und würde mich sehr über einen Rat freuen. Ich möchte nicht wirklich einen PC bauen, weil ich keine Ahnung hätte, was ich tue. Ich weiß, dass IBuyPower in den  https://1921681001.id/  Tagen einen Sonderverkauf hat, und der Computer meiner Träume könnte jetzt im Sonderangebot sein, daher wäre eine schnelle Beratung ideal. Ich möchte in der Lage sein, jedes Spiel auf dem Markt jetzt mit zumindest ziemlich guten Einstellungen auszuführen.

 Ich möchte einen Gaming-Tower-PC, der jedes Spiel mittlerweile relativ gut ausführen kann. Welche soll ich kaufen?

Danke!


----------



## McDrake (18. Mai 2022)

1. Budget?


----------



## Technolizm (18. Mai 2022)

Hallo Pekoms ,
das Budget is halt wirklich entscheidend - Prozessoren / Mainboard / Festplatten / RAM / Lüfter / Gehäuse ist alles bezahlbar aber die Grafikkarten kosten halt richtig.
Habe letztes jahr alles selbst über mindfactory zusammengestellt und selbst zusammengebaut (das würde auch mindfactory für dich übernehmen) und lag da bei 1500 EUR im oberen Mitteklassebereich.
Allein die Graka lag bei EUR 689,-
Momentan gibt es immer wieder "relativ" gute Angebote von Komplett PC da die Hersteller/Märkte die überteuerten Tower nicht los werden da viele menschen dann eher selbst zusammenstellen und mit zusammenbau durch den Verkäufer (das wird oft für 100 eur mit angeboten) dann immer noch günstiger sind als Tower zum Normalpreis zu kaufen.


----------



## dessoul (18. Mai 2022)

Was kostet so ein Zusammenbau bei einer Firma eigendlich? Ich war immer der Meinung, das ist Inklusive, wenn man alle Teile bei denen kauft?
Und wenn du keine Lust auf zusammenbauen hast, dann hol dir doch einfach einen Fertig-Pc. Ich habe auf Anhieb mindestens 3 Seiten im Kopf, bei denen Fertig-PCs angeboten werden und man ohne Probleme Bauteile bei der Bestellung austauschen kann. Du kannst dort auch gerne anrufen und dich beraten lassen. Da gibts dann auch den einen oder anderen Tip, auf was man achten sollte. 
Und wenn du ihn zusammenbauen lässt, hast du dann auch Garantie auf das Gesamtpaket. Für nen Aufpreis verlängern die das auch gerne. 

Mit was muß man rechnen? Ich hab bei meinem letzten ca. 1500€ investiert. Geht auch billiger. Oder teurer. Kommt halt drauf an, was dir wichtig ist. Und wie dein Budget ist.
Notebookbilliger schmeisst gerade ein paar Rechner raus und gibt da Nachlass auf ihre Komplettsysteme. Für ca. 1100€ gibts gute Mittelklasserechner, die dich mindestens die nächsten 2 Jahre begleiten werden. Die halten auch länger, aber bei mir ist das oft auch der Punkt, wo ich mich dann schon nach dem nächsten Rechner umschaue. 
Dann noch ein oder zwei gute 27zoll-Monitore, Tastatur, Maus, Drucker/Scanner und fertig ist das Ding.


Technolizm schrieb:


> Hallo Pekoms ,
> das Budget is halt wirklich entscheidend - Prozessoren / Mainboard / Festplatten / RAM / Lüfter / Gehäuse ist alles bezahlbar aber die Grafikkarten kosten halt richtig.
> Habe letztes jahr alles selbst über mindfactory zusammengestellt und selbst zusammengebaut (das würde auch mindfactory für dich übernehmen) und lag da bei 1500 EUR im oberen Mitteklassebereich.
> Allein die Graka lag bei EUR 689,-
> Momentan gibt es immer wieder "relativ" gute Angebote von Komplett PC da die Hersteller/Märkte die überteuerten Tower nicht los werden da viele menschen dann eher selbst zusammenstellen und mit zusammenbau durch den Verkäufer (das wird oft für 100 eur mit angeboten) dann immer noch günstiger sind als Tower zum Normalpreis zu kaufen.


Grafikkarten sind gerade im freien Fall. Auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt finden sich nach dem Bitcoin-crash auch schon die ersten Mining-Karten. Und wenn man die für wenig Geld mitnehmen kann, warum nicht?


----------



## dessoul (18. Mai 2022)

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc+systeme/hm24+gaming+pc+hm246835+744489
Hier gibts nen guten Mittel-Klasse-Gaming-Desktop-Computer.


----------

